# breeding conditions



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

what if any are conditions that will encurage breeding. water conditions , temp,,, lighting ,,, ect. i have a 120 gal tank with 5 rbp,s 4-6 inches and 1 5 inch caribe

my water parameters are ph. 6.6
Amonia shows 0
nitite, 0
nitrate. 40-60 ppm


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

A clean, comfortable tank, is a good pace to start. Your P's might be alittle small still, at 4-6''.

It's 90% them, and 10% you, there are quite a few breeding methods out there if you look around, but at first, luck has alot to do with it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Take the caribe out!


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

you think the caribe might be a prob? putting him in his owm tank might relive some stress.

that would leave me with just 5 in the tank.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think the cariba would be a problem with the reds breeding. jm2c


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Ive tried various combinations and best is always to keep like with like especially when breeding pygo's. Although a solo caribe seems harmless it will be curious and venture into the breeding area. Why risk the extra stress factor?jm2c



marco said:


> i dont think the cariba would be a problem with the reds breeding. jm2c
> [snapback]919837[/snapback]​


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a totally mixed tank.
3 caribes, a tern and a piraya

The caribes are bigger than all the others, but still, they bully everyone in the tank. The reds don't have any territory.. they swim around from territory to territory getting chased.

I would expect you need a situation where the reds can pair up, and have their own territory.. is this right?

edit: typo


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes indeed!



P-Power said:


> I have a totally mixed tank.
> 3 caribes, a tern and a piraya
> 
> The caribes are bigger than all the others, but still, they bully everyone in the tank. The reds don't have any territory.. they swim around from territory to territory getting chased.
> ...


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

What tempateur should be a tank for a black piranha


----------

